# Calculating AIC rating of Panel



## TOU

Be nice..newby here..

I am working on a project with 600amp at the main. the main feeds 3 panels, each with 200amps. my question is, how do you calculate the AIC rating of these 3 200amps panel?

the main is 120/208v, 3phase and so are the panels. what do i need to look at? pls give example. thank you guys.


----------



## nick

TOU said:


> Be nice..newby here..
> 
> I am working on a project with 600amp at the main. the main feeds 3 panels, each with 200amps. my question is, how do you calculate the AIC rating of these 3 200amps panel?
> 
> the main is 120/208v, 3phase and so are the panels. what do i need to look at? pls give example. thank you guys.


Well they do it with a program to calculate you need more info like feeder lengths wire size and if its copper or alu.

You need to tell us if its rigid conduit or alum or pvc or emt or underground or overhead the length is it parallel or a single run .
Next is this to be series rated or what 100 percent rating ? 

Its kinda ohms law but just a little more info like the fault current of that transformer feeding the main panel needs to be known also ? lots of stuff there is a program you can get check out the web HANDBOOK OF ELECTRICAL POWER CALCULATION .


Take care


----------



## TOU

i was actually hoping there is a way to do it by hand...i want to see the process

anyway, do you have the name of such a program?


----------



## nick

TOU said:


> i was actually hoping there is a way to do it by hand...i want to see the process
> 
> anyway, do you have the name of such a program?


I believe its called a Current Fault Study or a cordination study done by a engineer .http://login.ecmweb.com/wall.aspx?E...web.com/mag/electric_beware_simplistic_fault/


----------



## Bob Badger

http://www.cooperbussmann.com/pdf/8744b1f2-9436-426d-a924-5c4e9d57d93c.pdf


----------



## TOU

thank you guys..


----------



## Masoud Mehraban

TOU said:


> Be nice..newby here..
> 
> I am working on a project with 600amp at the main. the main feeds 3 panels, each with 200amps. my question is, how do you calculate the AIC rating of these 3 200amps panel?
> 
> the main is 120/208v, 3phase and so are the panels. what do i need to look at? pls give example. thank you guys.


----------



## SWDweller

If your working from a service then the AIC's is a function of the POCO. Residential does not vary much. Because the POCO engineers design the distribution to keep the AIC's low or some would say with in reason. Commercial and Industrial can be all over the place. 

When I started in the '70's AIC was not even a consideration. Breakers did not even have the rating on them. The first rating I remember seeing was 5000 AIC

Using your example you would need to know the trip curve of the main breaker/fuse, then the feeder breaker/fuse for each panel, length, size and type of wire to the panel

Or are you trying to coordinate the trips on the breaker where a 20 amp does not shut the facility down. Seen that happen


----------



## drsparky

13 year old thread, OP has been waiting patiently for the answer.


----------

